# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  أحزري سمعتك في خطر

## أبو اية

*حلفتك بالله الذي لا أله غيره أن تقرائي الرساله حتي أخرها حلفتك بالله

أختي ( سمعتك في خطر )
أحزري ثم أحزري
لا لوضع صورك الشخصيه والعائله

رساله أي كل فتاة تهتم وتخاف علي سمعتها وسمعة العائله والله من وراء المقصد.... أحزرك أختاه من وضع صورك الشخصيه او صور لأفراد العائله علي صفحتك واحزرك من كتابة بياناتك الصحيحه والأدلاء بمعلومات شخصيه عنك وعن الأسره فعالم الأنترنت وعالم الفيس بوك أصبح خطر جدا ويهدد بعدم أستقرار الأسر ... كما تعلمين والكل يعلم بما يسمون أنفسهم بقراصنة الأنترنت فلا قدر الله أنهم أستطاعوا الوصول ألي صفحتك وقاموا بتغير صورك أو صور اي شخص من العائله وعدلوا عليها بالبرامج المعروفه الفوتو شوب وهنالك برامج مطوره جدا لا يمكن أبدا ان تعرف أن هذه الصوره معدله فيمكن من خلال البرنامج أن يقوم بقطع الرأس وألصاقه في جسم عاري لا قدر الله وقاموا بنشر هذه الصوره علي الفيس بوك أو المواقع الأباحيه كيف ستتمكين من نفي أن هذه ليست صورتك لا تستطيعين فعل شيء ولا تستطيعين مقاضاة أي شخص فأحزري واحرصي علي سمعتك وسمعة العائله .... أختي الكريمه أصبح الغرب يفكر بشتي السبل في تدمير وتشويه صورة الأسلام والمسلمين بصوره عامه والله والله هنالك أفلام أباحيه يكتب عليها فتاة سودانيه او مصريه أو أنظر لشباب وشابات الأسلام ومعظم هذه الأفلام الأباحيه تم التلاعب بها بالبرامج الحديثه لتشويه سمعة الأسلام دون الألتفات ألي الجرم الزي فعلوه بفتاه أخزوا صورتها او مقطع فيديو لا حرج فيه عليها من صفحتها الشخصيه او صفحة صديقه أو صديق لها ارجوك اختاه انتبهي وأحزري... وسارعي في حزف كل صورك وصور العائله وحزف أي مقطع فيديو لك لتحافظي علي سمعتك فهي اهم شئ في حياتك.....كما أطلب منك أختاه أن تدخلي علي لوحة التحكم لديك وان تقومي بحزف أي شخص ليس لديك به معرفه وانت تضيقينه في قائمة الأصدقاء أرجوك احزفي كل من لاتعرفينه وتعرفين أهله فربما تأتي الكارثه منه سارعي وأحزفي كل من لاتربطك به علاقه قويه .
كما أنصحك أختاه بعدم وضع صورك في جهازك النقال فالكل يعلم أن الفتيات يحبون الصور الشخصيه لهم وهم يتصورون بثياب المنزل أو النوم أو ثياب المناسبات وهي صور شخصيه لكن كيف سيكون الحال لو فقدتي الجوال ووقع في يد من لا يخاف الله وليس لديه أخوات يخاف علي سمعتهم كيف سيكون الحال لو أستقل هذه الصور فيما لايرضي الله ولا يرضي والدك ولا يرضي أخوك ولا يرضي زوجك ولا يرضي أبنائك سمعتك هي ماتعيشين به في الدنيا والناس أصبحوا يفتشون عن السيئات لا عن الخير فيريدون تدمير حياتك بشتي السبل ..... أرجوك أنتبهي والله علي ما أقول شهيد.
أنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء
اللهم أشهد انني قد فعلت ما أستطيع عليه ومن راء منكم منكر فليغيره وأنا احاول بلساني اللهم أحفظ أخواتنا واهلنا وجميع المسلمين من الفتن ماظهر منها وما بطن.
لا اله الا أنت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين.
أخوكم أبو أية لأنني أخاف علي بنتي فأخاف عليكم أخواتي

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير وحفظ الله لك اية من كل شر 
*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير وحفظ الله لك اية من كل شر 



دائما ما أجدك أول من تعلق عزيزي طارق أرجو من كل أخواتنا الموجودات في المنبر قرأتها والعمل بها كما ارجو من شخصك الكريم نسخها ووضعها علي صفحتك الشخصيه علي الفيس بوك واي موقع او منبر تستطيع الدخول عليه فالموضوع حقيقه خطر جدا وليس في الخيال وهنالك اسواء كما تعلم الغالي طارق كما أسمح لي عضو بنسخ الموضوع ونشره في اي مكان ساعدوا علي فعل الخير وحفظ اخواتنا المسلمات وأهلنا من ضعاف النفوس لكم تحياتي وتقديري وشكري.
*

----------


## star dubai

*بارك الله فيك اللهم احفظ جميع المسلمين بما حفظت به عبادك الصالحين 
*

----------


## samawal

*الله احفظ الاسلام والمسلمين
اللهم احفظ حواء الاسلام 
من كل شرور الغرب وذوي النفوس 
الضعيفة.
بارك الله فيك ابو اية 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*عييييييييييييييييييييك اخونا ابواية متعك الله بالصحة والعافية والله واحشنا واتحفتنا بهذا الموضوع الهام والمهم جدا نسال الله ان يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك

*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة star dubai
					

بارك الله فيك اللهم احفظ جميع المسلمين بما حفظت به عبادك الصالحين 



وبارك فيك وفي أهلك ساهم معنا في نشرها يجزيك الله خيرا بأزنه تعالي
*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

الله احفظ الاسلام والمسلمين
اللهم احفظ حواء الاسلام 
من كل شرور الغرب وذوي النفوس 
الضعيفة.
بارك الله فيك ابو اية 



وبارك الله فيكم اجمعين .... قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم( اتقوا النار ولو بشق تمرة) ساعدونا بنشر وتعديل الموضوع في كل مكان.
لك الشكر علي المرور الجميل
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بارك الله فيك اخونا ابو ايه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

عييييييييييييييييييييك اخونا ابواية متعك الله بالصحة والعافية والله واحشنا واتحفتنا بهذا الموضوع الهام والمهم جدا نسال الله ان يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك





الغالي جدا أرخبيل والمشهور علي الفيس بوك بأرخبيل اون لاين الشوق بحر والله وتقبل الله دعاك ولك مثله ثلاث اضعاف مضعفه لك الشكر علي المرور وساعدنا بنشرها والتعديل والأضافه عليها.
*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

بارك الله فيك اخونا ابو ايه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك



اللهم أمييين ولكن أتمني أن تنالوا جميعا الكثير من الحسنات بالمساهمه في نشرها لك كل التقدير والود والشكر.
*

----------


## سامرين

*بارك الله فيك ابو ايه وحفظنا واياك وايه من شرور الزمان
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله
اللهم احفظ بناتنا ي رب العالمين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزاك الله كل خير الحبيب ابو ايه
وربنا يحفظ بنات المسلمين من كل شر او مكروه

*

----------


## ود التنوبة

*موضوع في غاية الاهمية في زمن اصبح الانسان فيه وبالكاد يستطيع ان يفرق بين الاشياء وهذه دعوة صريحة للبعد عن السذاجة والطيبة في التعامل مع هذه الاشياء وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا
                        	*

----------

